# Plunge Bits



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a tip on what type of bit to buy 
Plunge Bits,the Straight Bits below are lowing in price than solid carb.bits.

Many ask what type of bit to buy when buying a Straight Bit, almost all router bit sets come with straight bits (more than one the norm) but they are not made to plunge into the stock just cut a dado slot,etc. 

I do recommend replacing the one(s) you got in your set or adding to your bit tool box



http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_plung.html

Hope this helps 

Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Mark

Have a good weekend don't work to hard on the FORUM 

Bj


----------

